# Blue Funnel Talthybius 1967



## chris pownall (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello - I have tried on many occasions to trace fellow crew members when I sailed on board Talthybius in 1967. I did have some success by tracking down a fellow junior engineer but I should like to find others. I'm particularly interested in locating our Electrical Engineer John Healey who was my regular drinking buddy. Another junior engineer was Geoff Vernon from Stockport and I recall the 4th engineer was Derek McKnight from Belfast.
If anyone can assist in locating these guys or any other Blue Funnel engineers who remember me I shall be extremely grateful.
I wrote a chapter about my brief spell with Blue Funnel in my memoirs entitled 'Funny How Things Work Out'http://https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Books/Funny-How-Things-Work-Out/1905809972/ref=sr_1_7_twi_pap_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1498575007&sr=1-7&keywords=chris+r+pownall


----------



## rothesian (Dec 31, 2005)

*Talthybius*



chris pownall said:


> Hello - I have tried on many occasions to trace fellow crew members when I sailed on board Talthybius in 1967. I did have some success by tracking down a fellow junior engineer but I should like to find others. I'm particularly interested in locating our Electrical Engineer John Healey who was my regular drinking buddy. Another junior engineer was Geoff Vernon from Stockport and I recall the 4th engineer was Derek McKnight from Belfast.
> If anyone can assist in locating these guys or any other Blue Funnel engineers who remember me I shall be extremely grateful.
> I wrote a chapter about my brief spell with Blue Funnel in my memoirs entitled 'Funny How Things Work Out'http://https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Books/Funny-How-Things-Work-Out/1905809972/ref=sr_1_7_twi_pap_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1498575007&sr=1-7&keywords=chris+r+pownall


did my last coast on the Talthybius in 1967 Liverpool to Glasgow


----------



## Mexico1971 (Nov 20, 2018)

Saw this my uncle was Jim Foxcroft who sailed with Blue Funnel around that time unfortunately passed away 4 years ago


----------



## Greenock1 (Mar 4, 2018)

*Alfred Holt's TALTHYBIUS*

There is a report on website www.shipsoftheclyde.com showing TALTHYBIUS arriving at Glasgow on 9 November 1967


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

We tied up alongside her in Kaoshung scrapyard, Taiwan, 1972. Some of us tried to have a look around, but accom all locked up, She looked in good nick. We had taken BI's 'Sirdhana' there.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Not bad for a Victory class Liberty ship launched as Salina Victory in 1944..



chris pownall said:


> Hello - I have tried on many occasions to trace fellow crew members when I sailed on board Talthybius in 1967.,,,,[/URL]


 Blue Funnel has a facebook page under "Blue Funnel for Old Timers" and there is the Blue Funnel Association with meetings regularly at (I think) the Liverpool Corn Exchange.


----------

